# Porta-Boot Heckschaden



## Joschi62 (21. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier.Ich heiße Joachim bin 52 Jahre alt und wohne in 23974 Neuburg ( liegt in der Nähe von Wismar ).
Hätte da auch gleich mal eine Frage. Ich habe mir 2009 ein Porta-Boot Typ 12 gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Nun habe ich im letzten Herbst einen Wassereinbruch festgestellt deren Ursprung ich zunächst nicht feststellen konnte. Jetzt habe ich die Ursache durch Zufall gefunden.Am Heckspiegel hat sich unten im Knick ein riss gebildet. Meiner Meinung nach Materialermüdung. Habe das auch fotographiert und versuche das Bild hier hochzuladen. Rückfragen beim Hersteller haben ergeben das eine Reparatur möglich ist. Die geben zwar eine 10 jährige Garantie auf den Bootsrumpf, aber in meinem Fall muss ich mich mit 300 Euro beteiligen. Den Kostenlosen Austausch gibt es nur bis 2 Jahre. Eine Möglichkeit ist der Spiegeltausch ca.300 Euro plus Spedition hin und zurück von 150 Euro. Das andere Angebot währe der austausch des Rumpfes macht dann 850 Euro plus Speditionskosten.
Hätte jetzt gerne mal gewußt ob schon jemand mal einen solchen oder ähnlichen Schaden gehabt hat und ob man den nicht selber beheben kann.
Vieleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wie ich das Loch abdichten kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Ich schubs das mal in Boote und Zubehör, da wirste eher ne kompetente Antwort kriegen.


----------



## carphunter08 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Hallo,
habe zwar selbst kein Porta, allerdings schon des öfteren gelesen/gehört, dass die gern mal am Spiegel undicht werden (ist also eine bekannte Schwachstelle).
Mit nem Reparaturtip kann ich leider nicht dienen. Vllt. informierst du dich mal bei den gängigen Klappboot- / Bananabootnachbauern, die haben bestimmt auch Erfahrung mit den Porta Booten.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## til (22. April 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Ich hatte bei meinem Porta Boot auch einen Riss im Heckspiegel, allerdings erst nach c. 13 Jahren. meiner war aber direkt im Falt. Ich habe es dann einem Bastler verkauft und mir ein "richtiges" Boot zugetan. Wobei ich finde je nach Einsatzzweck das PortaBote nach wie vor Genial, aber jetzt habe ich eine grossen See in der Nähe, den ich zu meinem hauptsächlichen Angelgewässer erkoren habe.
In deinem Fall würde ich mich aber vor allem über die "10 jährige" Garantie ärgern, die sie nicht einhalten wollen.


----------



## ostfriese81 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Moin Moin Joschi62,

damit sich dein Riss nicht ausweitet solltest du am Ende ein Loch bohren // Siehe Bild.

Kleben bzw. ausfüllen kannst du es danach mit WEICON Easy-Mix PE-PP.
http://www.weicon.com/pages/de/produkte/klebstoff/easymix-konstruktions-klebstoff/easy-mix-pe-pp.php

Damit sollte es wieder ein paar Jahre halten.

http://*ih.com/a/img537/6822/wJ9559.jpg


----------



## Joschi62 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Moin Moin,
danke Dir für den Tipp. Habe inzwischen mal den Hersteller bzw. Verkäufer mal konsultiert. Die können mir so eine Heckmembran für 129 Euro plus Versand besorgen. Werde mir das schicken lassen und das selber reparieren. Den alten Heckspiegel werde ich als Ersatzteilspender aufbewahren. Man weiß ja nie wozu der noch gut sein kann.


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. April 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Hallöle,
hatte auch das Problem. Habe dann das Spiegelheck abgesägt und eine LKW-Plane eingesetzt. Ist leider minimalst undicht. Werde im Sommer noch mal nacharbeiten. 

Professionale Hilfe gibt es auch bei joshix-boote in Berlin


----------



## Joschi62 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Moin,
den Kleber dick auftragen und dann abbinden lassen oder muß da noch ein flicken drüber? Geht der Kleber mit dem Bootsmaterial eine richtige Verbindung ein?


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. April 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Kleben ist nichts auf Dauer. Habe selbst 2 Urlaube lang gekelbt. Jedoch mit Karosseriedichtmasse. Und zwar folgendermaßen:
- Bänke rein, Spiegel raus
- Dann Dichtmasse von innen in die Riss bis er aussen wieder rausquillt. 
- Habe dann mit ner Plastiktüte und meinen Fingern die Masse richtig in den Riss massiert. Tüte aber nicht abziehen.
- Spiegel wieder rein 
- Nach 24h war es soweit ausgehärtet das man ins Wasser konnte

Beim Falten stört natürlich der Klumpen Dichtmasse und die Stelle wird nicht besser. Der Spass kostete immer einen Tag Urlaub. Was nützt einem ein portables Boot das nicht portabel ist#q


----------



## Pseudokrieger (29. April 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Hi zusammen.
Ich hatte genau den gleichen Riss an meinem 6 Jahre alten portaboot. Ist wirklich eine Schwachstelle. Ich habe dann für 400 oder 600 Euro Zuzahlung einen neuen Rumpf bekommen. Wenn man sich ein Portaboot zulegen möchte sollte man darauf achten, das es nur eine Faltnaht gibt, und nicht zwei, wie bei dir auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Dann stülpt sich das Material in der Mitte beim Zusammenfalten nämlich nach außen.
Ich habe den Riss solange ich den Rumpf noch hatte mit Karosseriedichtkitt abgedichtet. Hat ganz gut funktioniert. Aber das stoppt das weitere Einreißen natürlich nicht.
Ich würde auch mal bei Joshixboote.de anfragen was so eine Reparatur kostet. Leider kannte ich diese Seite damals noch nicht.
Ansonsten ist das Portaboot wirklich genial. Kein anderes Boot ist so leicht zu handeln. Auch an Seen ohne Trailerstelle kommt man meist doch irgendwo rein.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## BennyOne (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Hallo Leute ....

mein Porta ist am Heckspiegel auch leicht undicht zwar ist die Membran meiner Meinung nach nicht beschädigt aber es dringt trotzedem an der Stelle an der der Heckspiegel gefaltet wird leicht wasser ein....denke mal das marine dichtband hat nach den jahren des faltens ein wenig seiner dichtigkeit verloren.......meine frage wäre öb jemand ein ähnliches problem hat das heckmembran ganz ist und trotzdem wasser reinkommt und ob schonmal jemand membran bzw. dichtband ersetzt hat oder eine andere lösung gefunden hat.........
wäre euch für rege beteiligung sehr dankbar .......mfg benny|supergri


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Neues Dichtband ist nicht mal eben eingesetzt. Du kannst probieren die undichten Stellen des Bandes mit Stormsure zu bestreichen. Bei mir wurde das Dichtband aber auch nach 3 Wochen täglichen Auf/Abbauens wieder leicht undicht.


----------



## Joschi62 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Hallo,
das mit meinem Porta ist ja nun schon eine weile her.
Habe das Problem beim Hersteller angesprochen. Der schlug mir dann vor entweder den Rumpf zu tauschen für ca. 800 Euro plus Speditionsversand um den ich mich dann selber kümmern müßte. Oder aber ich schicke den Rumpf nach  Kalkuhl GmbH Solingen zum reparieren, weil die in Berlin nicht die Maschinen für diese Klammertechnik befestigung haben. Das wäre etwas preiswerter, aber ich müßte mich da auch wieder selber um den Versand kümmern. Dann hatte ich angefragt ob die mir nicht so eine Rückwandfolie verkaufen könnten. Das würde wohl gehen aber das Teil müßten sie in den USA bestellen für ca 125 Euro plus Versand. Na gut dachte ich mir für den Preis versuch ich es selber zu reparieren. Anfang Oktober habe ich dann mal bei der Firma Kalkuhl nachgefragt was denn nun mit meiner Bestellung sei. Da sagte man mir dann das das Teil nicht mitgekommen sei. Nach seiner Schilderung bekommen die wohl nur einmal im Jahr eine Lieferung und mein Ersatzteil war eben nicht dabei und wann er es liefern könnte wußte er nicht. Habe meine Bestellung dann Storniert. Wenn ich da nicht nachgehagt hätte würde ich immer noch auf eine Antwort von denen warten. Unter Kundenservice verstehe ich was anderes. Hätte ich mich auf die verlassen wäre mein Boot dieses Jahr nicht ins Wasser gekommen. Also habe ich mir selbst geholfen und mir einen Flicken aus Edelstahl gebaut der genau über diese defekte Stelle passt und den mit einem Stück Neoprengummi abgedichtet. Mit 4 Schrauben plus ein paar passenden Blechen wird das ganze dann verschraubt. Es ist Dicht und erfüllt seinen Zweck und ich kann damit leben und spare auch noch Geld.


----------



## bernie (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Gute Idee!!!!!! #6


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Porta-Boot Heckschaden*

Alter Schwede, da kommen ja Kosten zusammen. Den Neupreis finde ich schon zu hoch für ein Faltboot, aber dann noch Reparaturkosten oben drauf?! Porta-Boot stand damals auch kurz mal auf meiner Liste, zum Glück hab ich mich für ein Kajak mit Tretantrieb entschieden. #t


----------

